# Monster Bows LLC: Pic of new bow Released.



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*this pic will give you an idea on the bows size*

38 in tip to tip
letoff adjustable up to 95%
brace 8 1/2 
ibo speed : 300fps


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS TO MONSTERBOWS !!!! :thumbs_up 

Looks great guys. What is the price and when will it be available for purchase ???

Will it be in left hand also ?

FF


----------



## fultontx (Apr 28, 2004)

*pretty cool*

Looks like a heckuva bow


----------

